# Question for Brits- Getting Married



## duncbUK

Hi
I have been dating my girlfriend for some time now, we are both 30 and never been married. She is Thai and has a good job as an accountant and we are very happy (I am British). I am currently in the UK for a few weeks and plan to return at the end of the month with a ring.

My plan (obviously if she agrees and is happy with it)

Get engaged, and then get married, have children, and when they are about 6/7 the plan would be to live in the UK to ensure they get a better education and the best start in life.

Given the plans to stay in Thailand for some time and then return to the UK, citizenship of the children is important as is the ability for her to get a visa, my questions are:

Is it better to get married in the UK or Thailand?
Is it better for the children to be born in the UK or Thailand?

This is important to me and critical to our future so if you know the best way to go and the relevant laws and regulation pertaining to this, then your feedback will be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## mikecwm

duncbUK said:


> Hi
> I have been dating my girlfriend for some time now, we are both 30 and never been married. She is Thai and has a good job as an accountant and we are very happy (I am British). I am currently in the UK for a few weeks and plan to return at the end of the month with a ring.
> 
> My plan (obviously if she agrees and is happy with it)
> 
> Get engaged, and then get married, have children, and when they are about 6/7 the plan would be to live in the UK to ensure they get a better education and the best start in life.
> 
> Given the plans to stay in Thailand for some time and then return to the UK, citizenship of the children is important as is the ability for her to get a visa, my questions are:
> 
> Is it better to get married in the UK or Thailand?
> Is it better for the children to be born in the UK or Thailand?
> 
> This is important to me and critical to our future so if you know the best way to go and the relevant laws and regulation pertaining to this, then your feedback will be appreciated.
> Thanks


It seems like your request for info has slipped under the radar.
Perhaps I can answer a few of your questions.
I am a Brit, but married in Thailand (it makes no difference where you get married as it will be legal in UK) and brought my wife to live in Canada with me.(I have UK, NZ and Canadian citizenships).
Regarding your childrens nationality - if you were born in the UK then your children have automatic Brit citizenship (I have a son born in Canada with a Canadian mother, and checked this with the UK embassy in Ottawa). 
You can apply for a UK passport for them at any time. You just need to show you were born in the UK, (and give them lots of money for the passports).
So they will have dual citizenship where ever they are born. It makes no difference where their mother was born.
If you plan on living in Thailand later then one way you can earn a living is teaching English. If you have a teaching degree then you will get the most pay, and better job offers. Worth working towards for when you decide to move back to Thailand. Very few other jobs available for Farangs.
My Thai wife is also an accountant but her qualifications mean nothing in Canada.
She would have to requalify all over. 
We retire to Thailand in 3 years so it's not worth the effort and money to do the courses.
Good luck.


----------



## duncbUK

Thanks for the reply, I appreciate it


mikecwm said:


> It seems like your request for info has slipped under the radar.
> Perhaps I can answer a few of your questions.
> I am a Brit, but married in Thailand (it makes no difference where you get married as it will be legal in UK) and brought my wife to live in Canada with me.(I have UK, NZ and Canadian citizenships).
> Regarding your childrens nationality - if you were born in the UK then your children have automatic Brit citizenship (I have a son born in Canada with a Canadian mother, and checked this with the UK embassy in Ottawa).
> You can apply for a UK passport for them at any time. You just need to show you were born in the UK, (and give them lots of money for the passports).
> So they will have dual citizenship where ever they are born. It makes no difference where their mother was born.
> If you plan on living in Thailand later then one way you can earn a living is teaching English. If you have a teaching degree then you will get the most pay, and better job offers. Worth working towards for when you decide to move back to Thailand. Very few other jobs available for Farangs.
> My Thai wife is also an accountant but her qualifications mean nothing in Canada.
> She would have to requalify all over.
> We retire to Thailand in 3 years so it's not worth the effort and money to do the courses.
> Good luck.


----------



## steiner

Yes,not permission to marry,but what is required by the Thai authorities is the " Affirmation of freedom to marry " document from the consular section of the British Embassy.Also from the Embassy web site I found this "The marriage will only be recognised under UK law if it is valid under Thai law ( ie. it must be registered at the Umper ).So my original comment was correct,by implication Thai marriages are recognised in the UK.


----------



## Dark Knight

*Expert?*

A certificate of "capacity to marry" (if you prefer) is generally required from foreign embassies. For the UK:



> The Thai authorities require that any foreign national wishing to marry in Thailand must obtain an “affirmation of freedom to marry” document. The affirmation must be made in person at the Consular Section of the British Embassy in Bangkok or Honorary Consuls. It is not possible to obtain the affirmation from the United Kingdom in advance.
> 
> The marriage will only be recognised under UK law if it is valid under Thai law. For it to be valid in Thai law, the marriage must be registered with the Registrar at an Amphur office (District Office). A religious ceremony on its own is not recognised as being valid under Thai law. In Thailand, wedding ceremonies/parties can be held separately from the marriage registration.


How to register a marriage

In general, it is preferable to marry in the country, rather than bring the lady to Europe.


----------



## Song_Si

from the British Embassy website

Guidance for British nationals wishing to marry in Thailand

The marriage will only be recognised under UK law if it is valid under Thai law. For it to be valid in Thai law, the marriage must be registered with the Registrar at an Amphur office (District Office). A religious ceremony on its own is not recognised as being valid under Thai law. In Thailand, wedding ceremonies/parties can be held separately from the marriage registration.​

and from ThaiEmbassy.com

 Marriage in Thailand for British Citizens

or a Google search on: "Thailand Marriage Registration British Citizens" - a legal firm has an information page.

hope this helps


----------



## Oneday

Hi all,
I've just registered as a user to the forum although I have been reading the posts for about a month or so.
I just thought I would post my comment on this particular subject.
Speaking as an Englishman currently living in England with my Thai wife of 4 years our marriage is absolutely recognised under British and Thai Law.
We were married in Bangkok in 2007 and my wife had to apply for a spouse visa to come to England. If the marriage had not been legal the visa would not have been granted.
I am not aware that the law has changed with regard to English/Thai marriages since that time.
Although marriage *does not *automatically entitle a spouse to a visa because the specified conditions and assessments of visa entitlement have to be met. 
Of course there are bogus and bigamist marriages that happen all over the world which are not legal but that is another subject.
I would suggest to any Brits requiring the correct and up to date information concerning marriage and spouse visa requirements to contact the UK Embassy directly.
They will be able to give you the correct information and advice.


----------



## duncbUK

Thanks for all of your responces


----------

